# pc game



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

hello

has anyone played a pc game thats just been released called restaurant empire.. ive just started & recommend it to sad people
like me who leave a real kitchen only to play in a virtual one!!!

chow.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah I just bought that game this weekend because your post reminded me. I've been seeing stuff about it for a long time and finally picked it up. It seems like a great little game. I don't know much about the financial end of it so I am trying to grasp it. It's a lot of fun.
www.restaurant-empire.com


----------



## mage (Mar 21, 2003)

great info I have similar games fast food tycoon I & II cant wait to try this one (oddly enough the only games I play on my PC are those two and now this one)


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Looks like a Sims version of resturaunt building and managing. Kewl, I'm downloading the demo now. Maybe I'll buy it if I ever see it.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2003)

I've seen that game in the store, but haven't gotten the nerve up to buy it.

If anyone is interested, there is also a game out called hotel giant in which you build and run a hotel.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

download the demo from www.gamespy.com

chow


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Just got it today through FutureShop (Canadian equivelant to BestBuy). Its not bad, you have complete management over just about everything that goes on in a restauraunt (only a few details that arn't in there, probrably just to keep the game simplified). Graphics are nice if you have a fast enough machine to run it. Definatly worth my $40 and considering I've got a project to do for my business class, go through the process of opening up a bakery, this will definatly be helpful.


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

For a limited time, you can get this game at GoGamers.com for $19.90.

http://www.gogamer.com/cgi-bin/GoGam...t/View/001RESE


----------

